
Show HN: Tool to build GPT-2 textgen APIs scalable and free using Cloud Run - minimaxir
https://github.com/minimaxir/gpt-2-cloud-run
======
paulz_
Wow this is really cool - thanks for sharing. Apparently you can add a
clickable button to repos like this now for deploying to cloud run. Might be
something you would be interested in. Would be cool to be able to click a
button and then have GPT-2 on demand (not that it isn't easy already with the
provided instructions)

[https://github.com/jamesward/cloud-run-
button](https://github.com/jamesward/cloud-run-button)

~~~
minimaxir
Unfortunately handling the model makes me unable to use the button, but it's a
neat hack I'll keep in mind!

~~~
paulz_
Ah I see what you mean. Makes sense.

